# Hi Guys!



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, My name is Nicole and I have joined this forum as research before I commit to some pet mice. I am based in Leeds and have contacted a breeder in my area about getting some does. I was thinking about 2-3, which number is best do you think? 2 or 3? I am planning on getting a 38x15x12 inch cage with a wire mesh lid, does this sound suitable or should I go for a 48 inch length? Also, do I need to get 2 or 3 wheels or will they happily share? What size wheel in inches do you tend to use? Hope thats not too many questions, these mice will be my only pets and I'd like to give them the best of care. I'd hopefully like to get one show quality mouse if I could and perhaps start showing but thats only a maybe, what do you think?


----------



## Discordya (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey there Nicole (that's my middle name!). Welcome to FMB! I'd just like to say I'm a newbie myself so basically I cannot answer any of those questions! But I did just want to give you a nice warm welcome! :welcome1 :welcomeany :welcome I hope you find all you are looking for here, I know I did and then some! These guys and gals here are sooo nice, and very helpful. I know you will learn from the best! :dance


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hiya. Always go for three females incase you lose one and need time to find more. It`s a safety net really for the mice so that you don`t get left with one lone female.

Regular sized Silent Spinner wheels are the best wheels around (Pets At Home) or online. They come with a metal stand so they can be used in a tank, or you can attach them to cage bars. Just remember to unscrew the yellow parts when immersing in water while cleaning the wheel as these can rust! They just screw back on easily.

Welcome by the way.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

racingmouse said:


> Hiya. Always go for three females incase you lose one and need time to find more. It`s a safety net really for the mice so that you don`t get left with one lone female.
> 
> Regular sized Silent Spinner wheels are the best wheels around (Pets At Home) or online. They come with a metal stand so they can be used in a tank, or you can attach them to cage bars. Just remember to unscrew the yellow parts when immersing in water while cleaning the wheel as these can rust! They just screw back on easily.
> 
> Welcome by the way.


Oh I was going to go for silent spinner anyway so that's good that you mentioned which size in that brand, thanks!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, the Regular is the `middle` size. The `mini` is only used for Roborovski hamsters. The large is huge and for rats!


----------

